# Hello All



## Patrick61 (Feb 6, 2008)

Hello All, 

I am Sifu Pat Campbell and I am a 5th Degree Black Belt in Kajukenbo Kenpo under Professor Kainoa Li of Hawaii.

I have been practicing martial arts for over 35 years now and have a diverse background in a variety of arts. Kajukenbo is my family (Ohana) and it is what I teach here in Columbus, Georgia.

I look forward to being a part of this site.

Mahalo,

Sifu Pat


----------



## Kacey (Feb 6, 2008)

Welcome, and happy posting!  :wavey:


----------



## terryl965 (Feb 6, 2008)

Welcome and enjoy


----------



## stone_dragone (Feb 7, 2008)

Greetings and welcome to MT!


----------



## agemechanic03 (Feb 7, 2008)

Welcome and Happy Posting on MT!!


----------



## 14 Kempo (Feb 7, 2008)

Hello Sifu Pat and welcome to MartialTalk ... enjoy!


----------



## IcemanSK (Feb 7, 2008)

Welcome to MT!


----------



## Patrick61 (Feb 7, 2008)

Thanks for the welcome, all.

Sifu Pat




Patrick61 said:


> Hello All,
> 
> I am Sifu Pat Campbell and I am a 5th Degree Black Belt in Kajukenbo Kenpo under Professor Kainoa Li of Hawaii.
> 
> ...


----------



## Drac (Feb 7, 2008)

Greetings Sifu and Welcome to MT...


----------



## Ping898 (Feb 7, 2008)

Welcome to MT  :wavey:


----------



## arnisador (Feb 7, 2008)

Welcome!


----------



## Steel Tiger (Feb 7, 2008)

Hello Pat and welcome to MT.


----------



## cubankenpo (Feb 20, 2008)

Hello friendI hope u enjoy this site and u can learn a lot about many subjects


----------

